# Is playing frisbee damaging?



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

For the past few days Stosh ]7 mos old and 74 lbs] has been coming off the ground to catch the frisbee. Not exactly leaping like an Aussie, but enough to get all four feet in the air. Until now he's just chased it along the ground. Is the jumping, even at just a few inches, damaging to his hips? I've been so careful not to let him jump out of the car, things like that, to protect them and now he fancies himself to be an acrobat. Even in the house he'll kind of leap in place and is getting on his hind legs quite a bit. I'm glad he's feeling so much better not that he's over giardia and hookworms but I don't want him injuring his hips or elbows.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

i have heard from my vet hips is genetic and not really have anything to do with what the dog is doing !? i mean unless u let the dog jump like a freaking kangooroo 

is that true ?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max is a Frisbee freak since he was 6 months old, hes 5 years now, no problems, and its good exercise


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh good! Thanks! He's an absolute fiend for the frisbee and he's getting quite good at snatching it out of the air. I guess if it hurt he wouldn't do it, it is great exercise. I'm also getting pretty good at throwing it, I'll have to go to the frisbee golf course near here and give it a go.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try to keep it low and level so he's not twisting in the air. That can hurt his back. Jax is a Frisbee Fiend too. I throw it down the hill so when she gets to it it's almost eye level to her...that and she has to run back UP the hill to get to me.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's not jumping high enough to do any twisting, just straight up to catch it in the air- really just about 6 inches at the most. I'll throw it downhill, that ought to lessen the opportunities to jump. I really need a glow-in-the-dark one so we can play when it's cooler.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know about glow in the dark but teh only one that has lasted Jax longer than a day were the Kong frisbees.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

get him a kong Frisbee, they are safer for him


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

glow in the dark disc Midnight Sun Disc https://skyhoundz.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=1116

Wanted to add that frisbee is a high impact activity and is tough on a dogs joints. I would keep the frisbee low so that the dog doesn't need to jump for it especially while the growth plates are still open and ligaments/tendons are still developing


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check out the Kong frisbee. I'll be sure and keep it low and slow!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think if you're on grass you're fine. I wouldn't let him do that in a parking lot or something.

Our Frisbees always turn into chew toys.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Definetly check out the Kong frisbee ! It's a bit heavier than a normal Frisbee but indestructible !!! 
DJ often flies all 4 paws off the ground when he's chasing his frisbee !  
Doesn't seem to bother him any at all, but I often wondered about his back and hips.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks sagelfn, I've got to get one! Right now we're using $.99 ones from Petsmart- he'll feel like a pro


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

forgot to add, this is the best frisbee IMO

its soft and so far has lasted 5 months of daily use

Booda Soft Bite Floppy Disc Toss Toys


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That soft one will keep him from scraping his teeth across the plastic ones- he holds it between his paws and scrapes and scrapes. Funny his first cheapo plastic one was free in a goodie bag we got at obedience class- forget all the dollars we've racked up buying toys!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The only problem with frisbees is that they can be very hard on the teeth. I would look for a soft one and then play as much as you want with it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Stosh said:


> I'll be sure and keep it low and slow!


now I've got "Low Rider" stuck in my head! :crazy:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, now I do too


----------



## JazminsMomSami (Jun 29, 2010)

for me jazmin is damaging to the HOUSE if we dont play frisbee everyday


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really don't think playing frisbee is damaging to the hips, otherwise Molly would be in very big trouble and we would have big vet bills.lol

Molly loves to jump, but not fter frisbees. She could could care less about those:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ng-acrobat-tanner-just-chillin-pic-heavy.html some pictures of Molly's jumping skills. I swear she is part kangroo or something.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I use a soft frisbee. Aspen Soft Bite:
Aspen Soft Bite Floppy Disc at PETCO

It's tough nylon with no rough edges and it flys well. 
As far as the jumping. I try to limit it. Iska will jump like a nut for every throw so I try to keep the throws low. But I'm not really good enough to do it every time. I also roll it across the yard sometimes. She love chasing it down.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

There is more than one side of an issue.
　
I don’t think that playing Frisbee itself causes dysplasia; however I suspect if your dog has a predisposition for dysplasia, that some of the more extreme running and jumping that is often associated with Frisbee sports could be aggravating and/or a trigger for dysplasia.
　
However the other side of the coin is that exercise might keep your dog light and in shape so it is less likely to develop dysplasia. 
　
I think whether it’s beneficial or a detriment depends largely on how you play Frisbee, the hardness & evenness of the surface, your dog’s physical condition and how your dog plays Frisbee and how much.

Often whether something is beneficial or detrimental depends on; how, how much and how often.
　
====
　
I think Frisbee playing effects the teeth. I think it may be both the good and bad depending on what aspect you‘re considering. I think playing Frisbee and to a lesser extent playing ball fetch may wear down the dog’s teeth; especially the points. Several of my dogs had extremely sharp teeth; but I noticed after a few weeks of Frisbee playing that those dangerous sharp teeth were more rounded. In some aspects I consider that to be a benefit; because many dogs, especially German Shepherds often play bite, so having sharp teeth increases the odds that a friendly play bite could lead to an injury, lawsuit and destruction of the dog. So I feel in some ways having some of the points of the teeth ground down a little bit is beneficial. However the downside is I think that Frisbee playing can hurt the tooth enamel and that can lead to tooth decay and other health problems.
　
I think some of the softer Frisbees are actually more abrasive on the teeth. I don’t think the worst abrasion is coming from the Frisbee itself, but the grit that often attaches and becomes embedded in the Frisbee. I’ve noticed that the softer of Frisbee is, the more grit that becomes attached to the Frisbee and embedded into the Frisbee. It seems that some of the worst Frisbees are the cloth ones that are super soft but allow grit to easily attach and embed into the cloth. The cloth Frisbees may be great for getting that grit down in the valleys and grinding away the tartar; however it also can remove enamel. Use sandpaper as an analogy; the paper itself isn't very abrasive; however attach some sand; and it becomes very abrasive.
　
I think when Frisbees hit the ground they become dirty and often pick up grit like sand. As you throw the Frisbee the disk is spinning. I feel with the dog first bites down on the spinning disc that the disc acts much like a grinding disc; I feel that the grit on the Frisbee acts like an abrasive to help round off the tips of the dog’s teeth.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Honestly, I hadn't thought of possible tooth damage. Guess I'll look into the soft ones- now if I could find a glow in the dark soft frisbee...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Dexter said:


> i have heard from my vet hips is genetic and not really have anything to do with what the dog is doing !? i mean unless u let the dog jump like a freaking kangooroo
> 
> is that true ?


I think that is a real dangerous statement for a vet to make. For young dogs, you want to minimize the amount of stress inducing exercises and play. For example, running for extended periods on hard surfaces, continuous jumping, launching off the bottom of stairs. That kind of management of reducing the stress the dogs put on their joints should continue until the growth plates close.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

haha i had a frisbie that lighted up in the dark so it was pich black andall i saw was a little flashing colorfull light jumping up and down haha


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Stosh said:


> Honestly, I hadn't thought of possible tooth damage. Guess I'll look into the soft ones-


As I pointed out. I’m of the opinion that the soft more pliable Frisbees are actually more harmful for the teeth. I don’t think it is the manufacturing material that is typically the most harmful to the teeth, I think it is the sand and other abrasives that stick and/or get embedded into the Frisbee that actually does the most harm to the teeth.

The plastic that most hard Frisbees are made out of; the plastic is relatively soft and weak compared to the teeth; so the hard plastic Frisbees, the Frisbee itself is likely to do little harm to the teeth. However hard sharp materials like sand are more likely to stick and become embedded into softer plastics and softer material. It’s much like how prisoners have sawn through steel bars using a combination of sand (rope or clothing). The prisoners simply embed sand into rope or clothing and use it as a saw.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

DogGone said:


> As I pointed out. I’m of the opinion that the soft more pliable Frisbees are actually more harmful for the teeth. I don’t think it is the manufacturing material that is typically the most harmful to the teeth, I think it is the sand and other abrasives that stick and/or get embedded into the Frisbee that actually does the most harm to the teeth.


It's only an issue if you play in the dirt and the dogs doesn't catch the frisbee. I find that teeth cause a plastic frisbee to shread with hard sharp edges. I prefer soft and just wash it off if it gets dirty.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

DonP said:


> It's only an issue if you play in the dirt and the dogs doesn't catch the frisbee. I find that teeth cause a plastic frisbee to shread with hard sharp edges. I prefer soft and just wash it off if it gets dirty.


Where do you play Frisbee that there isn’t any dirt? You play Frisbee in a vacuumed carpeted aircraft hangar or something? If you play over grass, ground, sand, concrete, or rock; the Frisbee will become contaminated with abrasives; particularly if it is a soft type of Frisbee like a fabric Frisbee. Most places I’ve been to there is enough abrasives in the air that over time it can coat clean things. I live in an area that has relatively little dust; yet if I set a clean jug of water outside; within a month there will be abrasives sediment in the bottom.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a kong frisbee and have not seen any evidence of sand that would wear on her teeth. We live on a dirt road. We DON"T leave the frisbee out for a month to be covered in dirt and then hand it to the dogs.

You have a valid point but it's not quite accurate in the amount of abrasives on the frisbee. Jax rarely misses the frisbee so most times it never hits the ground. If I were playing on a beach rather than my yard then I would be concerned but the amount dirt is minimal.

If the toy, ball or frisbee, does hit the ground alot then it could pick up abrasives. I would be far more worried about a ball that fits entirely in their mouth than a frisbee where only a small portion is.

If this is a concern, then simply keep a bucket of water nearby to wash it off between throws. The softer frisbees like Kong will stand up to the abuse much better. There won't be a difference in amount of abrasives from soft to hard as the dirt will stick to either since it will have the same amount of slimy doggy slobber on it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

This is an old post but one that will always be current for GSDs and their owners who are interested in frisbees. I looked it up because my dog is recovering from minor joint problems which I think are related to frisbee catching. There is a lot of good advice and experience above that I will keep in mind when playing frisbee with her, especially the jumping and twisting part. Doing it right requires some expertise in tossing, a lot of which goes out the window when throwing in gusty conditions. Abby has had the same cloth frisbee for a year and a half and it has held up to hundreds of tosses and tugs-of-war.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I just bought Nylabone frisbees and Stosh actually likes them! I've tried Kong and many others and he wouldn't give them a second look. I had to stop buying the cheap Petsmart hard frisbees because he spent so much time catching, chewing, biting and scarping them with his teeth that he was starting to wear down his canines.


----------

